# Happy Holiday Co-ordinate from Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning-Bay spot



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

No, it's not the coordinates to hooters or sammy's just a spotI stumbled upon this past summer. Just wanted to say thanks for all the business you guy's gave me this yearand in appreciation give upa pretty good spot up. Fished it several times this past year & caught some barely legal red snapper ,plenty of sharks& I am sure I missed a grouper or two. By no means does this mean you will catch anything. The fish were stacked in there pretty heavy at the timesI was there! N 3022.833 W 08712.522 just west of 3 mile bridge. Watch out for on-coming barges!

If you see a 221/2 CC keywest pull up that'll be me


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Kelvin, I have not used you in lil over a year but I am gonna use your numbers anyway.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

jus troll around that area & you may pic up a few more spots. fyi. i did


----------

